# A new lens



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't normally make a big deal about a lens purchase but this one is one I've been contemplating for a couple months....and technically I could not afford it, I had to borrow some money to get it.:blushing:

50mm Super Macro Takumar 42mm screw mount







Now I have a nice matched set of Super Takumar 50mm lenses :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 3, 2008)

...It looks like a lens cap (with some glass in it).

Judging by the shadow (depending on your lighting set-up, I might be way off) it doesn't look to be much more than an inch tall)...  I curious now, got any more pictures of it (side view, maybe)?


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> ...It looks like a lens cap (with some glass in it).
> 
> Judging by the shadow (depending on your lighting set-up, I might be way off) it doesn't look to be much more than an inch tall)...  I curious now, got any more pictures of it (side view, maybe)?



I rifeled this off pretty quick before I left for work tonight, so no I don't have a side view of it. But it's as tall as the 50mm takumar give or take. I want to say it's about two maybe three inches tall. 

I'll get one of the side with a ruler tomorrow before I come into work for you.


*EDIT*
In the menetime I'll steal this from Ritzcam.com

http://www.ritzcam.com/catalog/images/SMT-50mm.jpg


----------



## richy (Aug 3, 2008)

holly shoot! never saw a lens that small!


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

Neither of my Macro Lenses are very big. Then again they are both 50mm (one Canon and now the this one) but still.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

nice 

needs some cleaning maybe?


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> nice
> 
> needs some cleaning maybe?



Yeah, they usually do, it's almost always little more than a short weak burst of air when I buy from this vendor. I am always in a hurry to photograph the new stuff....I have only cleaned and reshot one peice of equipment....never cleaned prior to initial shot. I get home after buying it go to bed get up take a picture of it then leave for work, I'm always in a hurry 

My Canon Macro prime was even worse than this but it does take some nice shots, so I have no doubts on this one.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

i know what that is like .... well, i knew... now i am not in a hurry anymore. at least for some time now =


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> i know what that is like .... well, i knew... now i am not in a hurry anymore. at least for some time now =



then again... if I didn't stand there looking at camera equipment for three or four hours a day on my days off I'd prolly have more time.


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> ...It looks like a lens cap (with some glass in it).
> 
> Judging by the shadow (depending on your lighting set-up, I might be way off) it doesn't look to be much more than an inch tall)...  I curious now, got any more pictures of it (side view, maybe)?



2 1/2 inches without it's front cap


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Battou.

I was probably drunk when I wrote that, lol - no depth perception.

It's definitely a lot meatier than I thought though.


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

No prob.....I love taking pictures of my gear.....it's always my best work.


----------

